# Endarterectomy



## jewlz0879 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello, 

My doc performed endarterectomy on 4 vessels: Right external iliac, Rt common fem, rt profunda fem and rt SFA. I have the Dr. Z book, which states, "Do code per vessel treated. Lesions must be non-contiguous to code for more than one." 

CCI edits suggest 35371, 35372 and 35302 are all bundled but they can be billed with a modifier. 

I am not sure what to do here. Can I bill all four or do I only bill to the farthest of the femorals (SFA) and then the Iliac with 59? 

Please help and tell me if I am waaayy off in left field here. 

Thanks so much


----------

